# Parking Laws



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Tried searching for this but not coming up with much and generally there is always someone on here with an answer....

So does anyone know wha the laws on in parking in a cul-de-sac? Can you just park your car in there like any other road or seeing as it doesnt allow traffic through is it only meant to be for the residents? :confused1:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

you can just park there mate, also try not to park right in front of someones house as they might moan but your legal to park there


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I live in the cul-de-sac and sick and tired of people using it as a parking lot when we cant even park our own car sometimes in our road!!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

the law treats it like any other bit of road unless the council have made it permit holders only. anyone with valid tax can park anywhere that they like in the cul-de-sac... regardless of the residents who live there.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> I live in the cul-de-sac and sick and tired of people using it as a parking lot when we cant even park our own car sometimes in our road!!


leave nasty notes on their windscreen


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> leave nasty *poo *on their windscreen


----------



## junior (Jan 12, 2008)

I had the same problem where i live, i went out and told the car parkers that the space at the front of my house was for my car, a couple apoligised others grumped but they hardly park there now so must have worked a bit.

junior


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> the law treats it like any other bit of road unless the council have made it permit holders only. anyone with valid tax can park anywhere that they like in the cul-de-sac... regardless of the residents who live there.


This is what I was sort of saying to my brother. Hence I monitor tax disks. It would be ok if we could always park. But when I'm walking to work and I watch people park in the road and then proceed to walk to the joining road, the onto the main road and down there for half a mile I think come on now.

It's these little things that drive you fvcking mad living in closely packed urban areas!!



solidcecil said:


> leave nasty notes on their windscreen


Gave up with that!

Some nights I just park people in at the end and leave a note to say come find me. One chap found the door and was having a go at me although he was drunk and half my size and my patience was wearing thin. His gf was begging him to shut and get in the car. I told him to f off cause he doesnt even live here.... then he informed me he was my neighbour!!! foook!!! I hadnt seen him there as there are a few that live there!! oh well.

Perhaps it's time request a permit holders only road as there is only about 10 doors in this road.

P.S. ( the poo thing has crossed my mind but it leaves DNA traces and we cant hand that.... )


----------



## Hardtimes (Mar 23, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> P.S. ( the poo thing has crossed my mind but it leaves DNA traces and we cant hand that.... )


I see you are an ameteur when it comes to using poo for revenge.

What you need is a poo donor (a friend or a dog) or a shovel and one of those dog poo bins in the local park.

It may seem OTT but poo gets results.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

be careful with the resident permit thing.....

my parents road was added to the council permit scheme.... it means i can't visit at certain times weekdays because they charge for each permit per household. the scheme there is for 11am to 1pm monday to friday... enough to get rid of the commuters using it as a car park...

good job me and my bro are not at home any more otherwise it would have cost us a fortune... at one point we had 16 cars between the four of us (inc mum and dad).... it looked like a car dealers yard...


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Slamdog said:


> the law treats it like any other bit of road unless the council have made it permit holders only. anyone with valid tax can park anywhere that they like in the cul-de-sac... *regardless of the residents who live there.*


Not quite true as although you can park in the cul de sac legally as with any road, providing no restriction plates are on the posts, you can't block a driveway preventing access to the public highway. You can get a ticket or worse still also get towed away and then have to pay the fees:cool2:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Not quite true as although you can park in the cul de sac legally as with any road, providing no restriction plates are on the posts, you can't block a driveway preventing access to the public highway. You can get a ticket or worse still also get towed away and then have to be the fees:cool2:


So what do these restriction plates look like and where can I get one printed?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> P.S. ( the poo thing has crossed my mind but it leaves DNA traces and we cant hand that.... )


go for it anyway 

there is not a lot you can do barr hit the cars in the turning part, or at least go really close to them to wind the owners up, this is what i used to do


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

Any house i look at has to have sufficient offroad parking--so i always go for a double drive and a garage. As long as the cars in front of your house are not blocking access to your drive you cannot do anything about it other than ask them not to park there.

What i would do in your shoes is if its a repeat offender, block them in, the last thing they will want after a day at work is walking to their car knowing it will be blocked in and they will have to bang on your door for 10 mins to get you to move it.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

BRABUS said:


> Not quite true as although you can park in the cul de sac legally as with any road, providing no restriction plates are on the posts, you can't block a driveway preventing access to the public highway. You can get a ticket or worse still also get towed away and then have to pay the fees:cool2:


 i did forget the causing obstruction to legal right of way for access....

trust me, i live on a bus route yet people think its ok to block my drive while they go shopping.... the local car lift guys know me well now....


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

best to get some kids to accidently scrape their bikes on the cars, then clear off (couple of quid should persuade them).....

i'd think twice about parking somewhere if my car was constantly being 'accidently' damaged..... :thumb:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

go to a scrapyard. buy a few old windscreens. smash them into little bits and then go and sprinkle them ouside your house on a regular basis so it looks like cars are constantly getting broken into down your street. Im sure that will put people off.

:beer:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

just slash the tyres every time they park there, or dent the car....they'll soon get the message.....Some bloke kept parking outside my old house and I old him what I'd do if he did it again, he did and I slashed the tyres with him in the car....some people just don't listen....


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> Tried searching for this but not coming up with much and generally there is always someone on here with an answer....
> 
> So does anyone know wha the laws on in parking in a cul-de-sac? Can you just park your car in there like any other road or seeing as it doesnt allow traffic through is it only meant to be for the residents? :confused1:


I just moved into new house, and there is a white line in front of my driveway, but as the road is narrow there is one on other side of the road too. However there are always cars parked there and i struggle to get in and out the drive without hitting their cars :cursing:

Trying to figure out who enforces these things as tbh cant be @rsed falling out with the new neighbours already lol....


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Robsta said:


> just slash the tyres every time they park there, or dent the car....they'll soon get the message.....Some bloke kept parking outside my old house and I old him what I'd do if he did it again, he did and I slashed the tyres with him in the car....some people just don't listen....


someones going round whee our kids just bought a house slashing tyres cos he used to live there, ive told her to give us a bell if hers get done and he'll lose his fu*kin fingers  or at the very least poo a brick


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

I had 5 tyres slashed in 1 day..yes 5! I came out and saw one of them looking flat so i swapped it for the spare--then the rest and the spare got done.

Gutted and feckin expensive.

It turned out it was a kid that worked at the local tyre place who had done about 10 cars that night...just so that chances are you would drive your car down to their garage for new tyres..genius eh


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just moved into new house, and there is a white line in front of my driveway, but as the road is narrow there is one on other side of the road too. However there are always cars parked there and i struggle to get in and out the drive without hitting their cars :cursing:
> 
> Trying to figure out who enforces these things as tbh cant be @rsed falling out with the new neighbours already lol....


Get some clumbsy builders to drop some cement on the road in the shape of bollards to make it tough for folks to park :lol:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

a.notherguy said:


> go to a scrapyard. buy a few old windscreens. smash them into little bits and then go and sprinkle them ouside your house on a regular basis so it looks like cars are constantly getting broken into down your street. Im sure that will put people off.
> 
> :beer:


Seems like alot of work but I see what you saying...



Robsta said:


> just slash the tyres every time they park there, or dent the car....they'll soon get the message.....Some bloke kept parking outside my old house and I old him what I'd do if he did it again, he did and I slashed the tyres with him in the car....some people just don't listen....


I've thought of the tyre one too. Just not 100% sure there are no cameras. Not all of us can get away with what you can mate. :lol:


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just moved into new house, and there is a white line in front of my driveway, but as the road is narrow there is one on other side of the road too. However there are always cars parked there and i struggle to get in and out the drive without hitting their cars :cursing:
> 
> Trying to figure out who enforces these things as tbh cant be @rsed falling out with the new neighbours already lol....


highways dept of the county council....

i could have a white line painted across my drive and they say it is effective... i'm not convinced...


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

TaintedSoul said:


> Seems like alot of work but I see what you saying...
> 
> I've thought of the tyre one too. Just not 100% sure there are no cameras. Not all of us can get away with what you can mate. :lol:


Do it at night with a hoody on mate...... 

Or the dog sh!t under the door handle is a good one...Get a bit on a stick and put it under the door handle, then wait with video camera and replay it every time you want a laugh..... :lol:

Done that a few times and you know what, they always sniff it...... :confused1:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Robsta said:


> Do it at night with a hoody on mate......
> 
> Or the dog sh!t under the door handle is a good one...Get a bit on a stick and put it under the door handle, then wait with video camera and replay it every time you want a laugh..... :lol:
> 
> *Done that a few times and you know what, they always sniff it......* :confused1:


PMSL - cant rep you twice.. that's human nature hey. I know it's sh!t but let me smell it some more to double check!! hahahahaaa

Thing this one car parks in our road regulary. So one day he parks right outside my house so I stand and say "Gee wish I was able to park right outside my fvcking house" cause my gf was about to return from shopping for food. So he then proceeds to tell me how he bought his house on the main road and he is not able to park anywhere there.... So he doesnt even live in the road joining but another road joining that road.

I might have to start looking for some dog sh!t..... Cause I handle the road being used in the day but it's when you cant park at night or fear going out quickly to buy something cause when you get back you have no parking and have to park in another road 100 to 200 metres away.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

put the dog 5hit on their grill at the front, depending on the type of car it will either drip into the fan or into the air conditioner

the air conditioner is ideal for this weather, the fan is great for winter, as they have it on warm and the 5hit cooks



my ex next door neighbour fell out with his boss doing something similar, his boss put dog 5hit in his old trainers at work so he put his own 5hit into his brand new audi


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I've thought of the tyre one too. Just not 100% sure there are no cameras. Not all of us can get away with what you can mate. :lol:


Its because he's small..... no-one sees him.... :lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its because he's small..... no-one sees him.... :lol:


He's also not very tall :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> *highways dept of the county council....*
> 
> i could have a white line painted across my drive and they say it is effective... i'm not convinced...


We dont have that in Scotland but I assume will be whatever is the equivalent :thumbup1:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Zara-Leoni said:


> We dont have that in Scotland but I assume will be whatever is the equivalent :thumbup1:


Find some neds or casuals? :whistling: :thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Tall said:


> Find some neds or casuals? :whistling: :thumbup1: :lol:


Thats prob who's doing the dodgy parking :lol:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Its because he's small..... no-one sees him.... :lol:


ha ha ha ha you're soooooo funny.... :cursing:


----------

